# 2004 Mohican Radio Model



## Skavitch (May 5, 2008)

Hi all.

I'm after the model number of the Clarion radio in the '04 SE Mohican.

The radio front is missing from my newly acquired van

I did have the manual until last week, but I chucked it out, expecting to have to purchase a new single DIN head unit, not realising that there are one or two fronts available on eBay for a tender or so. D'oh.

Thanks

Ian

P.s. I'll do a proper introduction post shortly.....


----------

